# Help finding walls



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking for the stock Asus wallpaper from the transformer series. Any help appreciated

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## dvereb (Nov 14, 2011)

I googled "Asus Transformer Wallpaper" and this was the first result:
http://wakpaper.com/large/Transformer_wallpapers_368.jpg

Is that what you're looking for?


----------

